# AOC Should Be Committed To A Mental Institution



## mudwhistle (Feb 5, 2021)

This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
Now that the Capital has installed their Iron Curtain around the Capital building...they can go about rooting out the crazies and the lunatics. They say they need to get rid of rightwing patriots.
They really need to get rid of snake oil salesmen like AOC.
She's attempted to have Republicans removed from Congressional seats simply because she was afraid on Jan 6th.


Now we discover that she was lying about being attacked. She pulled a Jessie Smolette and made up some crazy story about how she was nearly killed by imaginary rednecks.


Congress has gone after another member of the House this week....just because she dared to introduce articles of impeachment on fake President Joseph Biden. So they dug into her social media history from years ago and they are using it to have her removed from any committees in congress. The same thing is happening to Ted Cruz and anyone else who dared to question the election results. But what AOC is doing goes beyond that. She has lost all credibility by inventing some crazy story that has proven to be a total fabrication. Can we afford to have members of congress staying in office when they do things like this? Aren't people like this a huge security risk? People that lie about everything. People that can be blackmailed into voting for bills that help special interest groups? People that can be scared into doing something that weakens this country in any shape or form are a threat to national security.
I know one thing....in a normal situation...AOC could never hold a TS security clearance. Anyone this dishonest cannot be trusted with sensitive information.


----------



## jillian (Feb 5, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> Now that the Capital has installed their Iron Curtain around the Capital building...they can go about rooting out the crazies and the lunatics. They say they need to get rid of rightwing patriots.
> They really need to get rid of snake oil salesmen like AOC.
> She's attempted to have Republicans removed from Congressional seats simply because she was afraid on Jan 6th.
> ...


No nutter. You just disagree with her.

You psycho former president and his QAnon freak should be committed.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 5, 2021)

A case of Muchausen syndrome if there ever was one.


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 5, 2021)

Sadly, if the Capitol Police hadn't started shooting live rounds, it would have been a bloodbath. That much is clear from the "Lynch Pence" rhetoric and the insurgents packing handcuffs


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 5, 2021)

Agit8r said:


> Sadly, if the Capitol Police hadn't started shooting live rounds, it would have been a bloodbath. That much is clear from the "Lynch Pence" rhetoric and the insurgents packing handcuffs


Apparently....the only blood that was spilled was by cops....shooting unarmed white women.
When you do stuff like that you tend to escalate violence. 
 Everybody else who died...died from a medical condition...and one cop committed a Hillary (Suicide).


----------



## TheParser (Feb 5, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> Now that the Capital has installed their Iron Curtain around the Capital building...they can go about rooting out the crazies and the lunatics. They say they need to get rid of rightwing patriots.
> They really need to get rid of snake oil salesmen like AOC.
> She's attempted to have Republicans removed from Congressional seats simply because she was afraid on Jan 6th.
> ...



But the lady is already in a mental institution. It is run by a warden named Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 5, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> Now that the Capital has installed their Iron Curtain around the Capital building...they can go about rooting out the crazies and the lunatics. They say they need to get rid of rightwing patriots.
> They really need to get rid of snake oil salesmen like AOC.
> She's attempted to have Republicans removed from Congressional seats simply because she was afraid on Jan 6th.
> ...


Only way she can be removed is if she is voted out, resigns or commits a crime. Voters, even leftist voters have the right to choose their reps


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 5, 2021)

AOC and Tlieb are emotionally unstable and unfit to serve.   It's obvious.  Perhaps hysterectomies would help.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 5, 2021)

Ocassional-Smollett has a history of outrageous lies.  Remember when she was in hysterics at an empty parking lot?


----------



## Missourian (Feb 5, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Ocassional-Smollett has a history of outrageous lies.  Remember when she was in hysterics at an empty parking lot?


----------



## petro (Feb 5, 2021)

'I've Been Shot!' Screams AOC As Ted Cruz Greets Her With Set Of Friendly Finger Guns
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—Sources at the Capitol confirmed today that a significant brouhaha broke out between Representative Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez and Senator Ted Cruz.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> ...



And yet she keeps trying to come up with a means to eliminate others in her same position and the democrats cheer her.  Hence there are may ways to remove her, mental defect for one.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 5, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Hence both sides should respect the constituents who voted these people in. Yes, idiots in Queens voted her in but idiots have the right to vote in America.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



So you are saying that the idiots voted in have the right and obligation to lie about everything to the voters?


----------



## Meathead (Feb 5, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> Now that the Capital has installed their Iron Curtain around the Capital building...they can go about rooting out the crazies and the lunatics. They say they need to get rid of rightwing patriots.
> They really need to get rid of snake oil salesmen like AOC.
> She's attempted to have Republicans removed from Congressional seats simply because she was afraid on Jan 6th.
> ...


Absolutely!!! The woman is not only a self-righteous prig, but hysterical liar.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 5, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Ocassional-Smollett has a history of outrageous lies.  Remember when she was in hysterics at an empty parking lot?


That and the whole “they are being told to drink toilet water” lie at the detention center for illegals.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 5, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...


That has been politics for centuries. Hence I will never belong to a political party


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Yet you support a party line in spite of your own proclaimed beliefs.  That makes you a member of a party.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> ...


She committed a crime....it's called fraud.









						Fraud
					

How is the crime of fraud defined, and when can it occur? Examples include bank, credit card, insurance, tax, securities, and welfare fraud.




					www.justia.com
				




*    fraud    frôd*
*►*




n.

A deception practiced in order to induce another to give up possession of property or surrender a right.
n.

A piece of trickery; a trick.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 5, 2021)

Meathead said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> ...


Yeah, she needs a hysterectomy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 5, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


I think the commie biatch needs to be sent to Siberia or Bejing....so she can find out what living under communism is really like.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 5, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...


What party line do I support?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 5, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


That is not for me to decide. We have courts for that. Is this truly a crime? Let's find out. It would be great if she were exposed for the opportunist that she is.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Yes it is a crime.....the trick to it is proving damages. 
One thing is for sure.....ethically she doesn't belong in congress because she has committed fraud on numerous occasions.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 5, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...



This is the problem, just because you are trapped in this false binary system you think EVERYONE is.


----------



## skye (Feb 5, 2021)

TheParser said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> ...



yes,  she is but...


lady? what lady


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Any that supports your personal desires.  Afraid to commit, I guess.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 5, 2021)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



And which pattern is that which you claim to be exempt from?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 5, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...


I don't follow? I don't support any party so that means I support a party of my desires?


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 5, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...



Son you don't get to pigeon hole me, I don't fit. Like I said, YOU are stuck in the binary system. I'm not and neither is Az.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Exactly.  Or perhaps you should join her in that mental health facility.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 5, 2021)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAGuy1 said:
> ...



From your comments and denials, not pigeon holed, just pigeon crap for not being able to commit to or support your ideas.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 5, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...


You need medical help. Idiot


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 6, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> Now that the Capital has installed their Iron Curtain around the Capital building...they can go about rooting out the crazies and the lunatics. They say they need to get rid of rightwing patriots.
> They really need to get rid of snake oil salesmen like AOC.
> She's attempted to have Republicans removed from Congressional seats simply because she was afraid on Jan 6th.
> ...


She is a witch along with waters and Omar
To bad we cannot “ burn at the stake “


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 6, 2021)

I like Azog poster !!!


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 6, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> Now that the Capital has installed their Iron Curtain around the Capital building...they can go about rooting out the crazies and the lunatics. They say they need to get rid of rightwing patriots.
> They really need to get rid of snake oil salesmen like AOC.
> She's attempted to have Republicans removed from Congressional seats simply because she was afraid on Jan 6th.
> ...


Yes she is a communist hell bent on harming the US who lies and such but she is dumb as  a rock so largely ineffective.

Its the smarter communists like Pelosi that worry me.


----------



## Oldestyle (Feb 6, 2021)

You've got to seriously wonder about what people in New York City are smoking!  They elect AOC, De Blasio and Cuomo?  Then they wonder why their city is turning to shit before their very eyes?  Well, DUH!  What do you expect when you put idiots in charge of your life?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2021)

Here’s what’s funny about The Squad, the toytown radicals in the Democratic Party who titillate the Twitterati but piss off mostly everyone else. These are the kind of people who would have been Bush-bashers back in the 2000s, shaking their heads at the post-9/11 ‘culture of fear’ and warning against the rash introduction of illiberal anti-terror laws. And yet today these people are agitating for a new war on terror, for an all-out crusade against ‘domestic terrorism’, for an unforgiving, even McCarthyite offensive against an enemy that is apparently so terrifying, so evil, that even America’s constitutional norms must be ripped up in the battle against it.

Consider Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, every leftie’s favourite congresswoman. She’s currently making George W Bush look like a rank amateur when it comes to instilling the fear of god into the populace. The post-9/11 tub-thumpers have nothing on AOC and her singular commitment to stirring up national dread and panic in response to an alleged terror threat. Ever since the riot at the Capitol on 6 January, AOC has been at the forefront of insisting that the US faces a new terror threat and that extraordinary measures must be taken to tackle it. She is engaging in a kind of political hysteria, with potentially dire consequences for reason and liberty.

Her hyperbole grows crazier with each passing day.









						Is AOC the most dangerous politician in America?
					

Since the Capitol riot she has been whipping up a culture of fear that could have dire consequences for liberty.




					www.spiked-online.com


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 6, 2021)

Did AOC Exaggerate the Danger She Was in During Capitol Riot?
					

AOC was targeted with another round of bad-faith smears after giving an emotional account of her experiences during the Capitol riot.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Can you recommend the doctor caring for you?  He is not very successful but with what he has to work with I am sure he is doing the best he can.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 6, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...


I can but I will not. You're very clever. You're the 2nd smartest poster on this board.   Everyone else is tied for first.


Idiot


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Once again, making claims without any proof.  That is what you do and then you call me an idiot.  I don't think that this word means what you think it does, unless applied to you.

Also you show a propensity for running away from any discussion that you realize or have been told that you lost.

Classic.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 6, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...


There is no discussion. There is you talking and me laughing at your expense.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



No discussion because you cannot find an intelligent reply. You laughing is the response of a moron with no wit to be able to formulate a response.


----------



## justinacolmena (Feb 6, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security


So do all the suave Democrat gentlemen who patronize her.


mudwhistle said:


> Now that the Capital has installed their Iron Curtain around the Capital building...they can go about rooting out the crazies and the lunatics


And the Republicans won't lift a finger to stop the Democrat mental health gun control agenda. Guns are banned, guns are banned all the same; Republicans just call it "national security" instead of "mental health".


mudwhistle said:


> They say they need to get rid of rightwing patriots.
> They really need to get rid of snake oil salesmen like AOC


Nobody from the D.C. Establishment is going to touch all those psychiatrists, psychologists, mental health therapists, counselors, social workers, therapists, and snake oil pharmacists.

They call it a "Right Wing Nut Job" and they put us away and revoke our gun rights no matter what. The Republicans aren't lifting a finger to save us from Democrat medical crooks.


mudwhistle said:


> She's attempted to have Republicans removed from Congressional seats simply because she was afraid on Jan 6th


Same as everyone else who voted to impeach Trump or remove him from office or allow an unelected imposter to take office as POTUS.


mudwhistle said:


> ...AOC could never hold a TS security clearance. Anyone this dishonest cannot be trusted with sensitive information


Well, well, well, you've got to see Katherine Archuleta at the elementary school library for that U.S. government security clearance system that just happens to be hosted on an "unclassified" German-government SAP system. Remember the OPM "hack?"


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 6, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...


Dude. What the fuck do you want to discuss? Man up.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Oh, for starters, how about the thread topic? You seem to have forgotten al;l about that in your defensive rants to make yourself seem intelligent (which you are not).

BTW, resorting to profanity just proves how intellectually challenged you truly are.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 6, 2021)

If you watch that video of her selling her bs story close enough, her body language is strikingly similar to when a 6 or 7 year old is telling a very creative and sensationalized story to stay out of trouble. She put her entire being into it, too. lol.

Any parent knows that body language. The facial expressions. The tone. Everything. 

I mean, come on. lolol...


----------



## miketx (Feb 6, 2021)

Agit8r said:


> Sadly, if the Capitol Police hadn't started shooting live rounds, it would have been a bloodbath. That much is clear from the "Lynch Pence" rhetoric and the insurgents packing handcuffs


How can you start shooting any other kind?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 6, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...


Snowflake. You and AOC deserve one another


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You truly are stupid.  Show me one instance where I have supported AOC or her BS story.  Get back on your medication.

BTW, transferring from profanity to attempted insults just re-enforces your mental challenges.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 6, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...


Ditto...now you see why you're a dumbass


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



A prime example of your inability to think for yourself or come up with original comments.  

Additionally, you are reverting to your prime intellectual basement to come up with what you, falsely, claim as intelligent comments.  Pitiful really.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 6, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...


Drink less. Save your liver.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Still afraid to discuss the actual topic, preferring to try to hijack it.  Typical of one who has no brains or ethics, just blind desires for himself.

BTW, you know absolutely nothing about me or my habits so you just make up things like this.  A mental aberration if ever there was one.

Back to the thread topic: yes she should be committed along with those (such as you) who support her lunacy.

When you reply, at least make the attempt to stay on topic or ask someone for help if that is too difficult for you.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 7, 2021)

jillian said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> ...


So AOC heard a Congress man cuss at her from miles away?
AOC was almost murdered in her office?
Shapiro asking to debate her was a cat call?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 7, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...


Therein lies the joke. I do not support her. Dumbass.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You made an incorrect punctuation in your statement.  Instead of a period you should use a comma.  Unless you actually do support her.  More of your lack of education showing through.


----------



## Winco (Feb 7, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.


And you care about this opinion, why?
You didn't seem to worry at all about trump and his minions LYING on an hourly basis.

Because....... you are a RWI.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 7, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...


Punctuation isn't required here. It's a message board. You are loser.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You really are as dumb as you seem.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 7, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...


Opinions vary. You're a loser.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Yet the general opinion is that you are stupid beyond belief.  

And you ae still avoiding the topic of this thread.

Shows your lack of intelligence and un willingness to discuss the topic.

The sign of a real loser.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 7, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...


OMG...get a life


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You should return to the mental institute and ask for a room next to AOC.

You may get the help you need there.  But it appears to be a long road for you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 7, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...


You got me.  Now run along.


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 7, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Everybody else who died...died from a medical condition.


Yes. A medical condition like being trampled by insane Trump supporter syndrome.


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 7, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Shapiro asking to debate her was a cat call?


Shapiro asking to debate her is a desperate cry for attention since she’s way more popular than he is.


----------



## skye (Feb 7, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Ocassional-Smollett has a history of outrageous lies.  Remember when she was in hysterics at an empty parking lot?




Ocassional-Smollett is right!


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Quit replying with your fantasies and attempted (lame) attacks and I will.

You don't have the willpower to stop or the ability to support your idiotic statements.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 7, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...



Agoz, your response just re-enforces my statement and your use of imogies  just proves it.

And I see that, as expected, you can't control yourself enough to not reply.  Very weak.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 7, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Shapiro asking to debate her was a cat call?
> ...


And his career just got started.








						Ben Shapiro Net Worth
					

Ben Shapiro net worth: Ben Shapiro is an American conservative political commentator, author, columnist, lawyer, and radio host who has a net worth of




					www.celebritynetworth.com
				



.


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 7, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Cashing in isn’t a sign of popularity. Just a sign of priorities.


----------



## noonereal (Feb 7, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> Now that the Capital has installed their Iron Curtain around the Capital building...they can go about rooting out the crazies and the lunatics. They say they need to get rid of rightwing patriots.
> They really need to get rid of snake oil salesmen like AOC.
> She's attempted to have Republicans removed from Congressional seats simply because she was afraid on Jan 6th.
> ...



AOC is immature in a lot of ways and a zealot but she is very bright, well spoken and makes an excellent impression.


----------



## skye (Feb 7, 2021)

noonereal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> ...




BWAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  joke of the day!


----------



## noonereal (Feb 7, 2021)

skye said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Just the facts. I am not a Trumpist ass hole.


----------



## noonereal (Feb 7, 2021)

skye said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



who is the goofy looking broad in your avatar?


----------



## San Souci (Feb 7, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> Now that the Capital has installed their Iron Curtain around the Capital building...they can go about rooting out the crazies and the lunatics. They say they need to get rid of rightwing patriots.
> They really need to get rid of snake oil salesmen like AOC.
> She's attempted to have Republicans removed from Congressional seats simply because she was afraid on Jan 6th.
> ...


The little Airhead was not even THERE. Sniper fire ,anyone?


----------



## skye (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Mindful (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## BS Filter (Feb 8, 2021)

Lefties are pitiful creatures.


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 8, 2021)

The day before the Capitol riot, Hawley was breathlessly describing the fear from a dozen “terrorists” outside his house who knocked on his door and left a copy of the constitition.

And you guys complain that AOC is over hyping the thousands of Trump supporting rioters that caused the deaths of 5 people.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Feb 15, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> Now that the Capital has installed their Iron Curtain around the Capital building...they can go about rooting out the crazies and the lunatics. They say they need to get rid of rightwing patriots.
> They really need to get rid of snake oil salesmen like AOC.
> She's attempted to have Republicans removed from Congressional seats simply because she was afraid on Jan 6th.
> ...


AOC needs to be shipped off to some communist country, where she will be happier.


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 15, 2021)

AOC “ the failed bartender “ is why Witch Burning needs a comeback


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 15, 2021)

Don’t call this “ horse faced Stalin “ any nicknames but insults


----------



## gulfman (Feb 15, 2021)

Be rough fitting her with a straight jacket


----------



## krichton (Feb 24, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> Now that the Capital has installed their Iron Curtain around the Capital building...they can go about rooting out the crazies and the lunatics. They say they need to get rid of rightwing patriots.
> They really need to get rid of snake oil salesmen like AOC.
> She's attempted to have Republicans removed from Congressional seats simply because she was afraid on Jan 6th.
> ...




This post is hilarious.  AOC has never claimed she was attacked.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 24, 2021)

krichton said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> ...


Are you sure you want to stick with that silly claim?
She said she was nearly murdered in the Capital....compared her experience to that of a survivor of a sexual-assault....

*'In a video that ran over an hour long posted late on Monday night, Ocasio-Cortez claimed for the first time publicly that she was “a survivor of sexual assault.” She provided no details about the alleged incident.*​​* “*The reason why I think it’s important to share is because so many of the people who helped perpetrate and who take responsibility for what happened in the Capitol, are trying to tell us all to move on. And they’re trying to tell us to forget about what happened,” Ocasio-Cortez began. “They’re trying to tell us that it wasn’t a big deal. They’re trying to tell us to move on, without any accountability, without any truth telling, or without actually confronting the extreme damage,* physical harm, loss of life and trauma that was inflicted on not just me as a person, not just other people as individuals, but on all of us as a collective, and on many other people.” '*​​AOC Attacks Cruz, Hawley: Used ‘Tactics Of Abusers’ Who Want To ‘Do It Again’​


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 24, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The point is AOC is a liar....and cannot be trusted. She has no honor....and no integrity.
But then again....folks like you make excuses for your liars, and use honesty as a club to beat over anyone who opposes your views, total hypocrisy.


----------



## krichton (Feb 25, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




No, the only silly claim here is coming from you.  PLEASE, confirm with actual quotes, in her 90 min description of the attack on the capital, where she said that she was in imminent danger of the terrorists nearly killing her.  As in, they were in her building, looking for her, and she barely escaped with her life.  I'll wait, while you futilely attempt to find such a statement, lol.   The problem with you maga ppl is that you don't read or educate yourself on anything.  You rely solely on made up foxnews talking points, memes and other random info from blogs that you can absorb quickly, but never question or confirm on your own.  This is why republicans are so easily manipulated.  Someone tells you the election is rigged, shows no evidence, other than, the person said so, and you believe it.  Easy.  It's no wonder the GOP tries to take advantage of you at every turn, for their sole benefit.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 25, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The point is AOC is a liar....and cannot be trusted. She has no honor....and no integrity.
But then again....folks like you make excuses for your liars, and use honesty as a club to beat over anyone who opposes your views, total hypocrisy.



krichton said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...


Dude...stop trolling. You have to be a sock. You and I both know she claimed she was under assault and even accused Ted Cruz of attempted murder. So if you want me to call you a lying asshole because you want to parse words and make excuses for her dishonesty and her despicable conduct, okay. But we both know what's going on here....so you can quit playing dumb.


When it comes to the election....they showed us the evidence. It's everywhere if you just read it, dipshit. All you're doing is repeating what some news anchor says like a fucking parrot. I have news for you....THEY'RE LYING TO US. WAKE THE FUCK UP ASSHOLE!!!

People like you are so stupid that you're dangerous. You shouldn't have the right to vote because you're so gullible. And if anyone were to be stupid enough to say this shit to me in person, they wouldn't just get an ass-chewing...they would get a beat-down. People like you will make it possible for communism to take over this country...so trust me....when it happens...not only will I have a case of the ass....but at least 99% of the people living in this country will as well.


----------



## krichton (Feb 25, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...




No, i listened to her account.  That's not even remotely what she said.  Either you didn't watch the video, or you're so disassociated from reality that you could no longer even comprehend what she was saying.  I mean it's a toss up at this point, which one applies to you.  Its more likely both.  How do you debate someone who just gets all their news from memes.

Trump also said the election was rigged in 2016 even when he won, lol.  His own commission, which he formed, never found any evidence of it and had to be disbanded.   Those claims were no more credible than his current ones.  It makes sense that anyone gullible enough to believe them would worship a reality tv celebrity, LOL.

It's unhinged posts like yours which just confirms everything i've said previously about trumpers.   Storm any capital buildings lately?


----------



## Jets (Feb 25, 2021)

I’m no fan of Rep Cortez or her firebrand politics, but an insane asylum is a bit of a stretch...


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 25, 2021)

krichton said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Pitiful and pathetic.  You need to get your ears checked.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 25, 2021)

Jets said:


> I’m no fan of Rep Cortez or her firebrand politics, but an insane asylum is a bit of a stretch...


Not really.
She's a danger to society.
I think she should be committed to an asylum and undergo evaluation to see if she can be reintroduced safely.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 25, 2021)

krichton said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> ...



You must be thinking(?) of another AOC because she surely did on numerous occasions and then it was discovered that she wasn't even in the same building.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 25, 2021)

Jets said:


> I’m no fan of Rep Cortez or her firebrand politics, but an insane asylum is a bit of a stretch...


Okay.  Solitary confinement in a prison of our choice until she loses the ability to lie.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 25, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> > I’m no fan of Rep Cortez or her firebrand politics, but an insane asylum is a bit of a stretch...
> ...


I think the bitch needs to go back to bartending.


----------



## krichton (Feb 25, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



There was no "discovery."  She never once claimed she was in the capital building or that she was attacked or pursued or whatever, by anyone.  You're arguing from a perspective of ignorance because you and others don't want your narrative destroyed, but if you're honest with yourself and want the actual truth, and not just propaganda that feeds into your own biases, all you have to do is watch the video.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 25, 2021)

Look at her spin.  She is definitely a spinner.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 26, 2021)

krichton said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



People like  you should not use words that they don't understand, like honest.  Even the liberal media reported that she claimed to be attacked and lied about it.

If you ever looked you would see the "actual truth" you would have to admit that this is another in a long lies of lies by your hero.  How she got elected is one of the mysteries of modern times.  I would call her a bitch but do not want to insult female dogs.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 26, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...


How did she get elected?
Because the people counting the votes in her district fudged the votes. 
It's easier to control the counting than it is to control the voters.
That way you can elect any low-life degenerate.


----------



## krichton (Feb 26, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...



Ah ok.  Well if it was reported then you must have plenty of msm links to these stories where she claimed to have escaped with her life from the capital building.  Go ahead I'll wait for them.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 26, 2021)

krichton said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



You want them, open your eyes and look for them.  I am not the one who has to support my lie, that would be you.  Do your own research, honestly for once, and get back to the real world.  Won't hold my breath as you will never admit your error.


----------



## krichton (Feb 26, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



No, she got voted in like most progressives get voted in.  They actually do the footwork to get votes, while establishment types just sit around and assume theyll get the vote because of how much money they have.


Catman51 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...



Ok.  So you dont actually have any evidence whatsoever.  Why would i need to do any "research," when I've already watched the video, that you refuse to.  If you're the one making the claim then the burden of proof is on you.  Prove that she claimed she was at the capital and attacked by the terrorists.  Where is your video evidence of her ever saying this?  Just admit that you are afraid to watch it, because then your entire narrative would be destroyed.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 26, 2021)

krichton said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...



First, she got voted in because her voters are to stupid to realize what they were doing.  Political machine at work again.

Second, you demanded that I educate you, which is not my job.  You sheepishly accept whatever is told to you by your masters.  To free yourself, and have any semblance of inte4lligence you need to know actual facts, not what your masters tell you.  By refusing to do so just proves that you lack any integrity proving  that you are just a mindless parrot. Just as those that own you want.  Thus showing that YOUR statements are faulty and false.

Do some real investigating and you may learn the truth, not that one like you would ever admit it.


----------



## krichton (Feb 26, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



The burden of proof is always on the one making the claim.  If you don't have the proof then you have zero credibility.  I've already seen the video.  Now show me the memes that told you she was lying being at attacked at the capital building.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 26, 2021)

krichton said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



You made the claim that she wasn't attacked.  Then, by your own standards the burden of proof is on  you.

You really are a moron if you claim otherwise, especially when all the MSM have reported her claim of being attacked.  You are pathetic.


----------



## krichton (Feb 26, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...




If you're the one claiming lizard ppl exist, it's your job to prove they exist, not mine to disprove when i say they don't.  


Go ahead and tell me where in this video she said she was attacked by rioters in the capital building lol


----------



## themirrorthief (Feb 26, 2021)

krichton said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...


u mean the left is better at feeding the bum class


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 27, 2021)

krichton said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...


Most of her issues seemed to be that she felt like the cops were there to attack her or throw their anger at her as if looking at someone with a scowl is a form of violence..
Apparently she's mixed up in the head.
Clearly this woman needs to be put in a program that helps her to deal with her mental issues.....because people like this shouldn't be in our government, much less creating laws in congress.
She is mentally ill.....just listen to her when she talks.

She has symptoms of several disorders:


Adjustment disorder - Wikipedia
Agoraphobia - Wikipedia
Anxiety disorder - Wikipedia
Brief psychotic disorder - Wikipedia
Dependent personality disorder - Wikipedia
Hysteria - Wikipedia
Misophonia - Wikipedia
Narcissistic personality disorder - Wikipedia
Persecutory delusion - Wikipedia

She said in her video that she felt that she was going to die several times on other days when there wasn't any riot going on. There is definitely something wrong with this woman's mental state. She has irrational fears.....and she needs to be medicated and she also needs to be in a program designed to help her deal with her fears.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 27, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> Now that the Capital has installed their Iron Curtain around the Capital building...they can go about rooting out the crazies and the lunatics. They say they need to get rid of rightwing patriots.
> They really need to get rid of snake oil salesmen like AOC.
> She's attempted to have Republicans removed from Congressional seats simply because she was afraid on Jan 6th.
> ...



I find compellingly odd that you think that AOC should be committed to a mental institution, but Marjorie Taylor Green, who is delusional, should not. 

Trump has lied over 30,000 times but do you think he’s a great guy. You can’t discern fact from fiction, truth from reality, or sanity from insanity. 

And just to be really clear. There are no fucking Communists. Communism died in 1989. Time to join the 21st-century.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 27, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> ...


You're nuts.


----------



## krichton (Feb 27, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...



She never said she was going to die, she implied she felt some anxiety in the 2 days preceding the riots and eventually unsafe the day before.  By Tuesday the same ppl who stormed the capital were already holding huge rallies at the capital where she had to drive to and from to vote and even in a grocery store she went to.  When you have so many angry and mentally unstable ppl in and around you who obviously know who you are, and are tweaked to the point they're frothing at the mouth, saying she was irrationally fearful, being a small woman, is the height of hilarity.  Over 140 officers in riot gear were badly injured by these same ppl she had witnessed up close.  How easy would it have been for just one idiot to hit her over the head with a bat, and then take it from there?  Cmon, have some common sense.  

As for the capital cop in her office.  She described the cop as being extremely aggressive and angry towards her, not that she felt he was going to attack her.  I'll give you credit for at least watching some aspect of the video, unless you read these details from some other source other than the actual video, but your recounting of the events is about as accurate as a drunken retelling of a night out.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 27, 2021)

krichton said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



Lizard people?  You have now fully exposed your own stupidity and hate of the truth.  If you had the mental abilities of an adult I would feel sorry for you.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 27, 2021)

themirrorthief said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



They always feed their own first and best, scraps for everyone else.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 27, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...



And those that support her need that treatment also.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 27, 2021)

krichton said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



Some people are just to dense to admit the truth of what is right in front of their eyes.  They cling to their lies like hemeroids cling to the area that they reside in.  They to are worthless, kind of like you.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 27, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



No, I'm not.  Not in the slightest.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 27, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



You would be the last one to know, self delusion being your primary trait.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 27, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Oh yeah.


----------



## San Souci (Feb 27, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


True. Biden did win. (snicker). On paper ,that is.


----------



## krichton (Feb 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Whenever i challenge you to show evidence of your claims, all you do is bluster and claim no one is willing to see the truth, and you say this over and over to deflect from the fact that you have none.  This is what happens when you believe in insane wacky stories pulled out of thin air.  How's that working for your credibility so far, lol?


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 28, 2021)

krichton said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



My credibility is just fine, it is yours that is lacking.  You keep claiming that you have video evidence to back up your false claims yet have never shown it, just demanded that others show their so you can claim it is false.

The only thing these actions of your do is to gain in a lack of belief in anything that you have to say and the fact that you throw a tantrum when anyone challenges your idiotic claims.

Just admit it, you lost because at least on this topic you are a loser and a liar.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 28, 2021)

San Souci said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...


Does anyone really believe that this Dipstick won fair & Square?


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 28, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Only if they are bought and paid for by the democrrats and the MSM.


----------



## mamooth (Feb 28, 2021)

AOC derangement syndrome is also a very real thing.

What the ADS sufferers are really upset about is that the Trump cult fascists during the insurrection weren't able to find her, so that they could gang-rape and then dismember her. ADS sufferers are a lot more depraved than BDS sufferers. It's the misogyny.


----------



## krichton (Feb 28, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...



I already posted a video link, your eyes must have glazed over that part because you were too busy getting looking up memes to disprove my points.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 1, 2021)

mamooth said:


> AOC derangement syndrome is also a very real thing.
> 
> What the ADS sufferers are really upset about is that the Trump cult fascists during the insurrection weren't able to find her, so that they could gang-rape and then dismember her. ADS sufferers are a lot more depraved than BDS sufferers. It's the misogyny.



That sounds more like a lie that she has not thought of, yet.

BTW, if "they" could not find her then she was never in any real danger, just lied about it.

Her followers just continue to make up things and dismiss her lying statements.  True democrats.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 1, 2021)

krichton said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



Repost your link, if indeed you actually did.

The only thing needed to disprove your points is references to the actual truth, which you constantly and pointedly ignore.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 1, 2021)

AOC and MTG can be roomies


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 1, 2021)

AOC is in American politics, just shows you how bad politics are in America, fucking dire.


----------



## Astrostar (Mar 1, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> Now that the Capital has installed their Iron Curtain around the Capital building...they can go about rooting out the crazies and the lunatics. They say they need to get rid of rightwing patriots.
> They really need to get rid of snake oil salesmen like AOC.
> She's attempted to have Republicans removed from Congressional seats simply because she was afraid on Jan 6th.
> ...


She could share a room with Nikki Haley!


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 1, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> ...


Agreed. Nikki Haley is a backstabber. She with Bush and the Clintons.


----------



## krichton (Mar 1, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...



It's in this very thread.  All you have to do is click to expand.  The fact that you couldn't even be bothered to do that much shows how much research you're willing to do beyond reading memes all day for your "truth,"  which you constantly reference, but never actually provide any evidence of, as if they are somehow widely known facts, outside of your conspiracy theory circles.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 1, 2021)

krichton said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



Assumptions, such as you have just made, go to showing that you truly have no facts of your own and sheepishly just follow whatever you are told or is fabricated by the MSM.  Only listening to the version that you approve of.  In others words, it proves you believe in fairy tales and get your information from them.

Widen you information circle to gain actual facts.

The facts are there for you to see and it not my job to provide them for you.  Actual research is the4re for all, including you, to see.


----------



## krichton (Mar 1, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...



You say the same thing in every reply.  Are you a russian bot trying to lure me to your russian propaganda websites?  Is that how it works.  I got all the facts, you don't, follow me, if you want to live! lol

I never mentioned a single source of MSM news I've heard regarding AOC, this entire time i've been debating on this thread.  When i tell you to watch her video, you again, come back with the same exact line of the truth and msm over and over like a drone.  Good lord, this must be what it's like to live with a family member that's been radicalized into a cult.  The other person just repeats back propanganda and dogma no matter what you say to them.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 2, 2021)

krichton said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



When you just repeat lies and propaganda provided by the media, what do you expect?

We should all just take your word for it and never investigate the veracity of your statements?

You do not have that kind of power although you seem to think that  you do.  To any self thinking individual your OPINIONS are worthless, as are you.


----------



## krichton (Mar 2, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Catman51 said:
> ...



LOL.  Same line.  Rinse and repeat.  Russian bot confirmed


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 3, 2021)

krichton said:


> Catman51 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...




One should say the same about you.  Just continue to deny facts in favor of your brainwashed support of factually false statements.  Refusing to admit to facts in evidence is the tell tell sign of mental disease.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 3, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> This woman is a compulsive liar (Communist) and she poses a threat to our national security.
> Now that the Capital has installed their Iron Curtain around the Capital building...they can go about rooting out the crazies and the lunatics. They say they need to get rid of rightwing patriots.
> They really need to get rid of snake oil salesmen like AOC.
> She's attempted to have Republicans removed from Congressional seats simply because she was afraid on Jan 6th.
> ...


She was warned a week before this would happen.


----------

